# Mail recipient missing in Send To



## ned93 (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi, I am missing the mail recipient option in the sub menu off Send To. I have checked that it is in the send to folder and it is in the shell. The other user on the computer can do this. So I copied that icon and replaced the one that was not working. Same result. I have checked the program defaults. I am using Windows 7 and Outlook 2010. 
Any ideas?
Thanks
Ned


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Is it not working or is it missing? You've stated both in your post.


----------



## ned93 (Jul 23, 2009)

It is missing.


----------



## ned93 (Jul 23, 2009)

I should clarify this. The mail recipient icon is in the send to folder. But when I right click on an item, then go to the send to sub menu it does not appear.
Sorry.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Click Start, and type shell:sendto and hit enter. Is the shortcut in that folder? That's the folder that contains the current user's Send To menu items.


----------



## ned93 (Jul 23, 2009)

Yes it is in there.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

If the shortcut is in the Send To folder, then it's in the Send To menu. They're the same thing. If you're absolutely certain it's missing from the menu but present in the folder, then you have a corrupt profile. Create a new account and see if that account has the same problem.


----------



## ned93 (Jul 23, 2009)

When I create a new account, will I still be able to access my old emails and contacts?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Just create a new account to troubleshoot the issue. I still think you're not looking in the right place for the shortcut, but you obviously can't replace a "missing" shortcut when it's not actually missing. 

If you have to use a new account, no, your e-mail and contacts won't be there. It's a completely new, blank account. You'd have to move all your data over to it.


----------



## Niclac (Jan 20, 2012)

ned93 said:


> Yes it is in there.


Did the Mail Recipient have the hidden option sellected?


----------



## ned93 (Jul 23, 2009)

I did create a new profile, but with the same result. The mail recipient icon is in the shell:sendto folder. But when I right click a file to attach it to an email, the mail recipient option is not there. Even after holding down the shift key to reveal all the contents, it is absent.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Is this a business computer? Did you buy it brand new? Were changes made to the default user profile?


----------



## ned93 (Jul 23, 2009)

I think I got it. I published a new form in Outlook calling it mail by just getting a new blank message window to start. Then I went to the sent to folder and created a new shortcut. After browsing to the outlook exe file, I added this command line switch:
/c ipm.note.mail /a
where mail is the name of file I published.
Now the new shortcut is present when I right click, and it attaches the document to Outlook. 
Found it on a you tube video, cannot take credit.




Thanks everyone.


----------



## ned93 (Jul 23, 2009)

No, its a personal computer. Two accounts on it, this side has this error, on the other account everything works fine. It is a Dell pc, and they had to rebuild it twice due to a System Mechanic software error.


----------



## Niclac (Jan 20, 2012)

Do you use any registry cleaners on this PC?


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

go to start/default programs & make sure outlook is set as default mail client
if there is no default mail client set, then send to: mail recipient is not available in the context menu


----------



## ned93 (Jul 23, 2009)

It is set as the default. There are no registry cleaners used on this machine.


----------

